# Kent Meet/Photo Opportunities And Cruise, Sunday 21st April



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All

Sunday 21st April

11 0clock

I thought it was about time we had a proper meet in kent for a bit of banta and a nice sunday drive with some photo opportunities, It would be nice if we got good numbers for this as i know we haven't seen many events in kent.

The plan is too meet at Maidstone services on junction 8 just off M20 at 11am for an hour of banta and tyre kicking until about 12:00/12:15 where we will head down to leeds castle for some photos. After this we will join the M20 and head to Dover castle which is about a 35/40 minute drive in convoy. Hopefully arriving at dover castle between 13:30/13:45 depending on traffic for some more photos and a bit more banta.

I have phoned both leeds castle and dover castle and both seem happy to let us use the car parks.

See below the start and end locations including leeds castle, although pretty straight forward i will provide all with a detailed route map on the day.

Meet at Maidstone services 11:00 :- ME17 1SS

Stop off at Leeds castle 12:30 :- ME17 1PL

End at Dover castle 13:45 :- CT16 1HU

Looking for good numbers on this, even if you only want to come along for an hour at the services. Everyones welcome so dont by shy, may be a good chance to meet some new members. Post below and let me know if your up for it and ill add you to the list of fame!! And hopefully the sun will be out towards end of april so don't forget your Cameras!!

http://www.motorwayservices.info/maidst ... vices_m20/ 
http://www.leeds-castle.com/land.php
http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/days ... er-castle/

1. Jamie-V6
2. Phage 
3. Ross_Cj250
4. Rob Knox
5.Embes - *maybe*


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Why not ? Lets hope the weather is a bit kinder !


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hopefully it will be


----------



## mikewimsettv6 (Mar 1, 2013)

im up 4 it. like u said hopefully the sun will be out


----------



## embes2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Should be able to join you, hopefully the weather will improve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes will be there.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Rob Knox said:


> Yes will be there.


nice one!!!!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Weather is looking for Sunday


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed  if the suns shining like today it will be a good few hours


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Only a few days away now so another BUMP to see if anyone else wants to join us 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not gonna make this sorry.


----------



## embes2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry guys, going to give this a miss.

Wont be in any fit state Sunday morning, going to a family 50th birthday bash the Sat evening.

Have fun, weather does look good.. enjoy 8)

Just seen this starts 11am... so still a maybe


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I must have missed this before...I can't make the whole trip but hope to be able to come along to the Maidstone part, if that's OK?

Regards
Ross


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

No problem em hope to see u in the future, Yes mate that is fine  see you all Sunday


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

The weather for once is actually in our favour


----------



## mikewimsettv6 (Mar 1, 2013)

sorry Jamie wont beable to make it sorry to let u down mate


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

mikewimsettv6 said:


> sorry Jamie wont beable to make it sorry to let u down mate


No problem mate


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Not had chance to tax the car for the summer yet, but could pop down still.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Up to u pal  the weathers up for it


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well we woz there!...nice to meet you Jamie, your V6 was sounding good following you out of the car park!

Regards
Ross


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cheers for coming mate! Wish mine was in as good condition as yours!!


----------



## embes2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry we got side tracked, hope you enjoyed weather


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Where's the photos guys

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

